# Moss Balls



## notsogreenthumb (Nov 14, 2010)

What type of care do they require...I just added one to my tank cause I like them and then realized I know nothing about their requirements. any help is appreciated


----------



## musicmanmoses (Dec 13, 2010)

They pretty much just require light! Easiest thing you will grow in you tank! =)


----------



## Kibblemania1414 (Feb 1, 2011)

i think you are supposed to squeeze them to clean them. GL


----------



## notsogreenthumb (Nov 14, 2010)

Kibblemania1414 said:


> i think you are supposed to squeeze them to clean them. GL


Thanks for the pro tip


----------



## DarkCobra (Jun 22, 2004)

And turn them every few weeks so they can get some light on different sides. It's not necessary, but it helps to keep them round.


----------



## MissGreen08 (Jan 4, 2011)

DarkCobra said:


> And turn them every few weeks so they can get some light on different sides. It's not necessary, but it helps to keep them round.


+1. Mine started to turn brown on the side that stayed at the bottom because it wasn't getting any light. Started to turn brown after a week.


----------



## Rainer (Jan 30, 2011)

If you have bamboo shrimp, just add a little slope to your substrate and they'll happily deal with that chore for you.

I think my marimos cover more of the tank each day than my nerites do.


----------



## BBradbury (Nov 8, 2010)

Have had a couple of these moss balls in a 30 G tank with moderate lighting for a while and they've remained very green. Noticed the moss is starting to grow a little. Almost reminds me of Thread Algae. Never thought about turning them, but I have them in a well planted tank and don't really like sticking my hands in the water unless absolutely necessary. So, guess I'll leave them as is. I do dose them with a little Cidex liquid fert a couple of times a week and noticed the color getting a bit darker. An interesting plant.

BBradbury


----------



## Betta Maniac (Dec 3, 2010)

I've had zero luck with these. Tried them in three different set ups and every time they turn brown, then gray, and then I toss them out.


----------



## spoonbeak (Feb 9, 2011)

Were you dosing with excel?? I read that it kills the moss balls because they are actually an algae. Id like to buy one or two, aside from them being stupid expensive here I need to wait until Im using CO2 so I can stop dosing excel.


----------



## astrosag (Sep 3, 2010)

Are you guys referring to Marimo moss balls that petsmart and the like carry? If so, they're usually pretty cheap...


----------



## boringname (Nov 11, 2010)

Do they really float up and down? I have a cool looking bottle that I could put a small one in but if it just sits at the bottom all day it won't look cool


----------



## spoonbeak (Feb 9, 2011)

At my lfs they generally cost $8 each.


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

^ that's about the going price for them.


----------



## Dacotah7 (Dec 22, 2010)

boringname said:


> Do they really float up and down? I have a cool looking bottle that I could put a small one in but if it just sits at the bottom all day it won't look cool


The one I bought at Pet Smart floats. There is no up AND down; only up.
It does not do this: :bounce: 
It is tethered by a short length of fishing line tied to a lead fishing weight which you can bury in the substrate to hide. I think there is something inside that causes it to float, wood, cork etc. Without the lead weight, it would be on the surface.

I borrowed the design and created my own Java Moss Ball. As Java Moss is an easy grower, one needs to trim it on some regular basis, or eventually that is all you will have in your tank. Or at least be able to see.


----------



## koldsoup (Feb 21, 2011)

Agreed, with the java moss. Those will get completely out of hand without trimming.

As for turning the moss ball, I never knew that. Recently put one into my tank too. Good tip.


----------



## SgtPeppersLHC (Dec 9, 2010)

The moss balls I saw at the petsmart in my area were both floating and sitting on the bottom, I think air can get trapped in them and causes them to float, but if you give them a squeeze they sink.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

i was thinking about getting some of these and cutting them in half to make one side flat to make a foreground with. i think it would be real cool in a shrimp tank


----------



## tooms (Feb 28, 2011)

problemman said:


> i was thinking about getting some of these and cutting them in half to make one side flat to make a foreground with. i think it would be real cool in a shrimp tank


That sounds like an awesome idea. Let us know how that goes!


----------



## BBradbury (Nov 8, 2010)

_Believe I got some from aquariumplants.com a while back. They actually grow under moderate lighting and a little liquid fert. I have a couple of them in a well planted 30 G tank and they seem healthy._

_There was a concern early, because I do use a little Cidex in my tanks, but apparently the amount I dose hasn't affected them, other than they seem to be turning a darker green._

_I've heard and read that certain algaes, mosses and non flowering, aquatic plants don't tolerate liquid carbon, but I'm careful and keep the doses minimal and to only two to three times a week. I've noticed good overall growth and color. It also helps the plants if you alternate using different liquid ferts._

_BBradbury_


----------



## notsogreenthumb (Nov 14, 2010)

Mine does not float at all, and since I've posted this has not lost any color at all. Of course I am ultra low tech in that all I have is sand for substrate with root tabs and light, no ferts or anything. So manybe its just the perfect plant for a setup like this. I think its pretty cool it just kinda bounces around the tank cause I have a large mystery snail that pushes it around, between that and the current its like an underwater tumbleweed. 

Paid 8$ for it as well.


----------



## sugarbyte (Apr 3, 2011)

I find that squeezing the marimo ball in the water will help it sink, if I squeeze it out of the water it will float.. hope that helps a bit


----------

